
Photographer sues Getty Images for selling photos she donated to public - martey
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/photographer-sues-getty-images-for-selling-photos-she-donated-to-public/
======
themartorana
_" Sarah Lochting, Getty Images vice president for communications, sent Ars a
statement which said that the lawsuit was "the first time Getty Images was
made aware of the matter. We are currently looking into these allegations with
the aim of addressing these concerns as soon as possible."_

 _Lochting also underscored that LCS and Getty Images are "separate entities
and have no operational relationship."_

 _However, DNS records show that LCS ' listed address is 605 5th Avenue South,
Suite 400 Seattle, Washington, which is Getty Images' corporate address, a
fact that she would not explain to Ars._

 _" It’s a no comment in response to your follow up questions," Lochting
e-mailed._

See, when you lie about the second thing (and come on, that took Ars about 3
seconds to sniff out) I can't really trust you aren't lying about the first
thing.

